# Can gyno stay stable ?



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey there I'm running a test 600 / deca 400 cycle (my second cycle) and am about 10 weeks in. There was some itching and puffiness to my left nip at the beginning but this soon calmed down. However I've recently noticed a ball bearing sized lump behind my left nipple which leads me ask...

If it is gyno will it only get worse if I stay on cycle ? Or is it possible for a small amount of gyno to develop and then just stay stable at the same size ? I do not notice any other symptoms except the small lump.

Or do I need to accept that now it's started I should get off cycle and onto nolva and be very careful in future as otherwise it's just a long slow road to forming breasts ?

Certainly nolva kills my libido and I do like my libido when on cycle 

Any help or advice most greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

Would be great to get some opinion on this. Rightly or wrongly I've chosen to stay on cycle - in fact I've upped the dose to 600 / 600 with no AI or SERM - and there has been no change. Nips are not itchy or puffy and the lump has not got any bigger. Guess it's something I'll just have to live with now.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Potential to get bigger is the more likely scenario. I got gyno years ago from dbol. I've never had issues with any other compounds, ai or no ai. I've never taken a serm. It has shrunk to practically nothing over the years.

Do you have any idea if it's being caused by test or deca? Both can cause gyno by different pathways. It might just be a case of avoiding 19 nor.

Most experienced guys in here will recommend surgery abroad tbh


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

JohnnySack said:


> Certainly nolva kills my libido and I do like my libido when on cycle
> 
> Any help or advice most greatly appreciated.


 Use raloxifene instead of nolva, works better for gyno and no associated sides.

I wouldn't just leave gyno/lump or an operation will be the only option, start ralox @ 60mg a day or nolva @ 20mg a day for 6-12 weeks.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Potential to get bigger is the more likely scenario. I got gyno years ago from dbol. I've never had issues with any other compounds, ai or no ai. I've never taken a serm. It has shrunk to practically nothing over the years.
> 
> Do you have any idea if it's being caused by test or deca? Both can cause gyno by different pathways. It might just be a case of avoiding 19 nor.
> 
> Most experienced guys in here will recommend surgery abroad tbh


 Dunno which compound led to it to be honest but probs test or dbol (which I ran for a bit at the beginning of this cycle before switching to var). I'll probably get it looked at just incase.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

TERBO said:


> Use raloxifene instead of nolva, works better for gyno and no associated sides.
> 
> I wouldn't just leave gyno/lump or an operation will be the only option, start ralox @ 60mg a day or nolva @ 20mg a day for 6-12 weeks.


 OK cheers for the advice. Nolva kills my libido in about two days so any other option is appreciated.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Potential to get bigger is the more likely scenario. I got gyno years ago from dbol. I've never had issues with any other compounds, ai or no ai. I've never taken a serm. *It has shrunk to practically nothing over the years.*
> 
> Do you have any idea if it's being caused by test or deca? Both can cause gyno by different pathways. It might just be a case of avoiding 19 nor.
> 
> Most experienced guys in here will recommend surgery abroad tbh


 Did you use some solutions such as Raloxifene or just lowered the doses and it shrunk as a result?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Did you use some solutions such as Raloxifene or just lowered the doses and it shrunk as a result?


 Caused by dbol over 20 years ago. Never had problems with any other compounds and over time it disappeared without any other meds.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Caused by dbol over 20 years ago. Never had problems with any other compounds and over time it disappeared without any other meds.


 Don't say that I've got a Test Deca Dbol cycle on the way!

I honestly didn't get it even from superdrol nor Anadrol or anything else so I'll keep my Aromasin consistent and my fingers crossed lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Don't say that I've got a Test Deca Dbol cycle on the way!
> 
> I honestly didn't get it even from superdrol nor Anadrol or anything else so I'll keep my Aromasin consistent and my fingers crossed lol


 I think you are prone to it or you are not.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

still have a tiny pea under my right nip, got it from DBOL for sure (9 years ago). Not had anything since even when i was an idiot and ran 750mg test a week with no ai for like 4 months(again years ago)

You cant see it, you can only feel it if pressed. Tiny couldnt give a fark


----------

